# Goulash ( Gulas)



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

The Goulash is a Hungarian dish, and it is made in various ways, depending by regions. Here's my husband's favorite:

1 1/2 pounds boneless chuck steak cut into 1-inch cubes
1 large onion sliced 
1 clove garlic finely chopped
1 tablespoon sweet or hot Hungarian paprika
water to cover ingredients
1 large bell pepper, cut into smaller cubes
1 large tomato
1 teaspoon parsley leaves
4 medium red potatoes, peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes
Salt and black pepper

Heat oil in a pan and add beef, browning well on all sides. Remove meat, add onion and garlic. Saute 2-3 minutes and return beef to pan.

Add paprika, stirring to coat the meat. Add water, pepper, tomato and parsley leaves. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat to very low and cook until meat is almost fork tender.
Add potatoes and cook another 30 minutes or until potatoes test done when pierced with the tip of a knife. Serve with or other dumplings or noodles or as is.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds delish, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you, it looks delicious!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Sounds delish, thanks for sharing!


It is delish! Come over and get a taste.LOL Thank you for looking.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

lorraine 55 said:


> Thank you, it looks delicious!


You are welcome and thank You for looking.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks delicious Anna, will have to try it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Yum thanks Anna


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> Looks delicious Anna, will have to try it.


Thank you. Pls do try it. It is easy to fix.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Yum thanks Anna


You welcome!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks delicious, thanks!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> Looks delicious, thanks!


Oh you welcome, Xay! It is delicious. It is my DH's favorite.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm making this for our dinner today, Anna. I'm very much looking forward to tasting it.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I'm making this for our dinner today, Anna. I'm very much looking forward to tasting it.


ha-ha, I made it today, it is one of my husband's favorite meals.
I hope you will like it.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

It's a hit!!! Thank you so much! I'm always looking for good recipes, especially beef ones since we buy half a beef every year.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> It's a hit!!! Thank you so much! I'm always looking for good recipes, especially beef ones since we buy half a beef every year.


You welcome! The Goulash can be made with other kind of meat as well, even a mixture of meats( beef, pork, lamb, chicken, but then you have to add the chicken a little bit later. The best thou is beef.
Enjoy it and I can't wait to see what you think about it.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

annacovasa said:


> You welcome! The Goulash can be made with other kind of meat as well, even a mixture of meats( beef, pork, lamb, chicken, but then you have to add the chicken a little bit later. The best thou is beef.
> Enjoy it and I can't wait to see what you think about it.


My 14 year old son gave it 8 out 10, and DH gave it a 9  
They really like it!!! 
I had 2 servings, which is extremely rare for me :lol:


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> My 14 year old son gave it 8 out 10, and DH gave it a 9
> They really like it!!!
> I had 2 servings, which is extremely rare for me :lol:


Glad to hear you all like it. 
Now, you have the basics here, but you can modify it after your own/ your family's taste. For example, we have a spice, called "Vegeta". Originally, it is a Yugoslavian spice, but it is well known in whole Europe. I use a teaspoon of Vegeta too in Goulash, it gives a very special taste. If by chance you have an European supermarket in your city, just check it out, maybe, who knows, maybe you find it. 
Also, if you like sour cream, you can add a teaspoon of sour cream in your plate/ bowl.
You know your family's preference, don't be afraid to modify, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

annacovasa said:


> Glad to hear you all like it.
> Now, you have the basics here, but you can modify it after your own/ your family's taste. For example, we have a spice, called "Vegeta". Originally, it is a Yugoslavian spice, but it is well known in whole Europe. I use a teaspoon of Vegeta too in Goulash, it gives a very special taste. If by chance you have an European supermarket in your city, just check it out, maybe, who knows, maybe you find it.
> Also, if you like sour cream, you can add a teaspoon of sour cream in your plate/ bowl.
> You know your family's preference, don't be afraid to modify, you can't go wrong.


I couldn't even find Hungarian Paprika here! Maybe if I get closer to Cincinnati.... I will keep out an eye for the Vegeta, too.

I wanted to ask if it was ok to share the recipe? I told a friend about it, and she'd like to try it.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I couldn't even find Hungarian Paprika here! Maybe if I get closer to Cincinnati.... I will keep out an eye for the Vegeta, too.
> 
> I wanted to ask if it was ok to share the recipe? I told a friend about it, and she'd like to try it.


Oh yes, feel free to share, feel free to add new ingredients, feel free to do what ever you want. I am happy and proud to know that I make my ethnicity known in the World. If it would not be so hard to translate the specific words, I could share tones of recipes, cakes/ cookies too. 
(when I cook & bake, I don't use cookbooks, only for cakes and cookies, IF they are some specials, which require precise measurement, otherwise, I just eyeball. LOL
And I make everything from scratch.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

BASICS FOR CAKE:

Ingredinets :
8 eggs
8 spoon of sugar
8 spoons of all purpose flour
( optional 1 spoon of cold water)
( doesn't have to be 8, you can use any number, but if you go higher then 10, would not fit in a regular pan to bake it, important is to keep the proportion: as many eggs, the same number of spoons of sugar and flour.

Heat the oven to 400F.
Prepare the pan with a layer of vaxed paper( or if you prefer, spread butter in the pan, all over and a layer flour), I prefer vexed paper, it is cleaner and easier.

Separate the eggs: the whites in one bigger bowl, the yellow ( yoke) in a smaller bowl. 
Pour 1 spoon of cold water in the egg whites, and beat the whites till hard. Incorporate the sugar one by one spoon while beat continuously, till all the sugar is incorporated and the white is hard again, cos the sugar will smooth it.
So, when the white is hard, add the egg yokes in this hardened white (foam?), and then add the flour slowly. Stir carefully, making sure all is well mixed with less movements possible( to not break the "foam" of the whites.
NO NEED for any kind of baking soda, anything at all!

Pour this in the baking pan, put it in the oven. DO NOT OPEN the OVEN DOOR, for at least 20 minutes. 
Normally, it takes about 30-40 minutes to be well baked. Take out your cake and check with a tooth pick to see if it is well done in the middle. If is is done, put a layer of waxed paper on the top of it, and turn it upside down. Lift the waxed paper which was underneath of the cake, and you can turn the cake back to the normal position, and take away the waxed paper you put on the top of it a few seconds ago, to not stick to it.
Let it cool down. When it is cold, you can cut it in 2, and you can fill it with any kind of cream.

One sugestion of cream:
to each 1 egg, 2 spoons of sugar. ( so, if you have 4 eggs, you need 8 spoons of sugar). Beat together on the top of your stove, on low, about 5 minutes. Add 1 spoon of cacao, beat again another 2-3 minutes.
Let it cool down.
Stir well approximately 12 oz ( 3 sticks) of unsalted butter, add the cold cream spoon by spoon to it to incorporate well. When it is done, fill the cake, decorate after the desire of your heart. I will check to see maybe I find a picture to attach. My cakes I made yesterday, are not "build up " ( filled) yet.


----------

